
Canada Is Running a Milk Racket - gok
http://foreignpolicy.com/2018/06/11/canada-is-running-a-milk-racket/
======
olliej
Sorry I don’t have sympathy for “Canada has protectionist dairy policies” when
we compare to the massive subsidizing of farming in the US.

------
slededit
Even Canadians are pretty much against the dairy protectionism. But the NAFTA
agreement never hinged on dairy - its all about the 5 year sunset clause which
would stop cross border investment and make the agreement all but useless.

That of course was the disagreement before this weekend. Now Trump has made it
personal, and its going to be real hard to get any concessions form Trudeau
without making it look like a surrender to the bullying USA.

~~~
Fjolsvith
I think that the US should just use mirror tariffs - where if a country
imposes tariffs on our products, our country just imposes the same tariffs on
theirs. That way it wouldn't be personal. Countries that take advantage of the
US with their tariffs currently in place would need to either suck it up and
live with the tariffs or level the playing field.

~~~
slededit
The problem is that tariffs aren't the only point of contention. Agriculture
is heavily subsidized by both countries. If you focus solely on tariffs you
aren't going to succeed in creating a level playing field.

